# Seroxat, PMS and ICSI



## Berries (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi

I've been on Seroxat for several years due to very bad PMS (and I mean REALLY BAD!).  I'm hoping to start 1st ICSI treatment soon due to DH's abnormal sperm and have heard that the drugs make you feel like you have very bad PMS.  Will I be able to stay on Seroxat during the ICSI treatment?  

Thanks

Bx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi B,

Many women do remain on these types of drugs during treatment but you would be best to check with your clinic as they are best placed to advise taking into account your own personal circumstances.

Best wishes for treatment   
Maz x


----------

